# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Francisco

## Takerman

Κατά τα γραφόμενα της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας αυτό είναι το ταχύτερο ferry στον κόσμο διπλού καυσίμου, πρωτεύοντος καυσίμου LNG και δευτερεύοντος diesel. Έχει δύο κινητήρες αεροπλάνου General Electric LM2500 ισχύος 59.000 hp. Ταχύτητα max 53 knots, υπηρεσιακή 50 knots.
Το όνομά του δόθηκε προς τιμή του Πάπα της Ρώμης.
Francisco.jpg
Περισσότερα τεχνικά και λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat...A?OpenDocument
Και εδώ μαζί με ένα μικρό βίντεο.
http://www.gereports.com/this-ship-is-fly/

----------

